
CA lawmaker introduces bill to require digital receipts, printed only on request - J253
https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201920200AB161
======
djsumdog
There are a number of outlets that allow e-mail receipts, but they always have
terms you have to agree to and then you get spam and have to unsubscribe from
their lists ... each time.

This proposal seems to be missing a lot of important details. How will the
receipt be transferred? Can it be done via NFC, without requiring tracking
data?

~~~
masonic
If the consumer doesn't request a paper receipt and won't give an email or
phone number, she then creates an automatic violation. "So, just _give_ me
this $5 item, or it will cost you more in fines."

